# American Flyer cast aluminum Zephyr



## barrytrains (Sep 8, 2010)

HI all.

I was just lucky enough to purchase two Zephyr sets from an older collector. One is a Lionel which I am familiar with. The second is a 9900 or whatever cast aluminum American Flyer with an engine, 2 other cars, and an observation car. Each has the remains of the original numbers and it appears they are 991x numbers or 9900 numbers.

I would love a little tutorial on them which might help me as I look for parts.

It is running (forward and reverse, manual select) and I got all the lights to work. I am missing the rear truck for the engine but the next car keeps the tailpipe from dragging well enough to run it. From pictures I have seen, the truck seems to be just like those on the cars except there appear to be weights on the axles. I am also missing the stack piece (4 nibs on a pot metal piece. The drive wheels are crumbling but the outer band and rim are holding them together for now.

I have "standard" and "S" gauge AF, but this would be my first "O" gauge.

I would appreciate any help or guidance.

Thanks

Barry Zimmerman, Frederick, MD


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Barry,

Great to have you onboard, and congrats on the AF Zephyr. I'm an O guy, but not AF, so I'll defer to others for specific tech advice on your set. I do know the THRILL of getting an old warhorse to run again, so I can appreciate your enthusiasm. If memory serves me, we have had some recent-post info on Zephyrs, though I don't recall if they were AF O. Try the Search option to poke around.

You might want to post some photos detailing the components and questions mentioned above. There's a "how to post photos" thread here, if you need it:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2595

Welcome onboard, and good luck!

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi again,

My memory is fading away ...

Our recent thread WAS for AF O Zephyr. Did you know there was both a cast and a tinplate prewar AF O versions?

Read through the thread at this link below, especially my Post #13 which has several links to 'net photos showing details / parts /etc of the various Zephyr sets.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=4343

And cast-aluminum Zephyr photo link repeated here for clarity ... really nice, clear, crisp photos:

http://www.dakotapaul.com/items/showitem.asp?iid=89

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## barrytrains (Sep 8, 2010)

*Article 13, thanks for the pointer*

I have checked the article you mentioned. The link in paragraph 2 shows the train I have. Other than the missing parts, the condition is similar. My top finish may be slightly better. My cars for the most part do not have a complete "9900" on the sides, but 2 of my cars have the remainder of an ink stamped number on the bottom. One of these is where the 991X confusion comes from.

I am primarily a Lionel and Ives collector, perhaps like you. I will not actively pursue the regular tinplate AF as I have the Lionel, but this one is special. BTW: The second train I got with this one is the Lionel 616, 617, 617, 618 Flying Yankee set with the green front and back. It is in really nice shape except for minor chipping on the paint on the loco front.

It was a great day for a collector with less than unlimited funds.

Thanks for the welcome.

I have not poked around enough yet to figure out how I can contribute; but I will.

BZ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Barrytrains, welcome to the forum! I don't run O gauge, but I do run American Flyer S scale. I look forward to seeing your pics!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Barry,

Is your Flying Yankee set (the second one) with the "green front and back" one of the ones that had chromed bodies? Nice ... very nice. I saw the actual Flying Yankee up in Lincoln, NH earlier this summer ... she's undergoing an extensive restoratin, and beginning to show nice signs of life again.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## barrytrains (Sep 8, 2010)

*Old threads, or new threads*

I have not figured out yet when I should start a new thread, but to avoid wandering within this one, I think I will create 3 new threads which are the images of: (1) the 9900 AF Zephyr, (2) the Lionel 616 series Zephyr, and (3) my one American Flyer Standard Gauge set. Each with comments on condition and perhaps a gentle pleading for parts or whatever related to each. My AF "S" gauge stuff is not here at the house and those will come some time later. 

Thanks to all who have welcomed me through this, my initial posting.

BZ


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## barrytrains (Sep 8, 2010)

*Running Zephyrs*

I have seen you image set and will check them out later. Thanks for sending them.

My Zephyrs running, little movie clips, I hope this works:





















If they are not viewable as is, cut and paste address into browser. I'm still learning how this website handles things.

BZ


----------



## barrytrains (Sep 8, 2010)

*Running Zephyrs*

I have seen you image set and will check them out later. Thanks for sending them.

My Zephyrs running, little movie clips, I hope this works:

http://home.comcast.net/~bazeman1/Lionel-Zephyr-running.MOV

http://home.comcast.net/~bazeman1/AF-Zephyr-running.MOV


Did not work. Just cut and paste. This should be OK.

BZ


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Neat. Videos are short , but it's nice to see the comparison of the Lionel vs. the AF. Both look to be in nice shape. Thanks for sharing.

Cheers,

TJ


----------

